# Potato Crab Balls



## mish (Dec 1, 2005)

While I have not tried this one yet, it's different from the same old same old, crab cakes. 

2 med potatoes, peeled & cut into chunks
Salt & black pepper to taste
1 tbsp butter
8 oz crabmeat
1 egg
2 tbsp breadcrumbs
Seasonings:
Salt & black pepper, to taste
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp dried sweet basil
1 tsp white wine
1 tsp worcestershire sauce

Variations:
1/2 cup walnuts, finely chopped or
1/2 cup plain breadcrumbs, cornflakes or potato chips, finely crushed

Bring potatoes to a boil till soft. While potatoes are boiling, combine, crabmeat, eggs, breadcrumbs & seasonings; mix well. Set aside.

Mash cooked potatoes & add butter; mix thoroughly. Season with salt & black pepper. Roll crabmeat mixture into the size of a small ball.

Scoop 1 tbsp of mashed potatoes to make it into a ball, then press flat & wrap it around the crab ball. Wrap well & roll it into a round ball. Heat oil & deep fry crabmeat balls till golden brown. Serve hot with chili sauce.

For variations, coat crab balls with either one of the suggestions above before deep frying. May also mix everything together to form balls & deep fry.

Make sure hands are damp but not wet when working with potatoes so they won't stick to your hands.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 2, 2005)

Mish, these look yummy - and great for folks planning holiday parties on a budget, too!

There's an old Italian restaurant in NYC, Little Italy, that serves 'shrimp balls'; sounds like a similar recipe, tho I don't think there were potatoes in it.  They were deep fried, had chunks of shrimp, and were served over pasta with red sauce.  Yum!


----------

